# Ups and downs



## pepper (Jul 26, 2011)

In the near future when the next class opens up for EMT-Basic I am going to take the course.  What I want to know is what are the ups and downs of the career?


----------



## Elk Oil (Jul 26, 2011)

Up:
There is nothing more rewarding than helping and caring for other people who need it.  Occasionally saving a life cannot be expressed in words.

Down:
Stress
Burnout
EMTs have some of THE strongest personalities I have ever encountered, so you need to be thick-skinned.  Very thick-skinned.
Crazy hours
Missing holidays
You will see some of the worst things that humans can ever encounter.

Conclusion:
There is nothing else like it.  If the Ups outweigh the Downs for you, it can be a fun, rewarding career.

If the Downs outweigh the Ups, you'll get sick of it pretty quickly and want out.


----------



## sirengirl (Jul 26, 2011)

Elk Oil said:


> Up:
> There is nothing more rewarding than helping and caring for other people who need it.  Occasionally saving a life cannot be expressed in words.
> 
> Down:
> ...



Wanted to reply earlier but wasn't sure how to phrase it, as I myself have barely grazed the surface of EMS. I find what Elk said to be true of what I know and to reflect what others have told me.

And I super emphasise the "thick skin" part. That, personally, is part of what I love best. You may not. I also love when some little old thing smiles at me and says, "Oh, bless you for doing (insert menial medical task)."


----------



## pepper (Jul 26, 2011)

thick skinned is great! My experiences in life have made me thick skinned so that's cool.   Holidays....  not a scrooge here, but I don't do anything to celebrate really.   I have been reading the forums here and so far sounds like something I could get into.
Thanks for your responses!


----------



## sirengirl (Jul 26, 2011)

I love it passionately thusfar. I'm a baby in my career though, so I know I will have horrible, horrible days in the future. Most likely 6 months into paramedic school when I am withering away from lack of life  But yeah, just keep talkin to others and partiscipating in discussions. Once you start class, let us know about your questions and (most of us  ) will do what we can to help you.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 26, 2011)

Eh, you get used to the lack of a life.  Look at me!  22 years and counting! :rofl:


*sulks away*


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 26, 2011)

Brown loves the role of Ambulance Officer because it provides 

- Variety: no two days are the same, no two jobs are the same
- Dexterity: its not sitting on your arse
- People: you get to talk to really interesting people (and some not so!)
- Autonomy: you get to use your brain and can make your own decisions
- Teamwork: other AOs are excellent (most of them) and great to work with

It's also a good lateral pathway once you reach Intensive Care Paramedic; you can become a Team, District or Regional Manager, a Clinical Education Tutor, part of Ambulance Rescue (SERT), join the Motorcycle or Rapid Response team etc

The downsides are shift work and some of the things you see


----------



## Elk Oil (Jul 26, 2011)

pepper said:


> thick skinned is great! My experiences in life have made me thick skinned so that's cool.   Holidays....  not a scrooge here, but I don't do anything to celebrate really.   I have been reading the forums here and so far sounds like something I could get into.
> Thanks for your responses!



Sounds like you've got the right interest and passion, so run with it!  You can immerse yourself as much as you like in EMS and really make it what you want it to be.  Once you get past your class, it's awesome to apply it in the field, learn better techniques from others and continue your learning.

EMS can be a work-a-day job or you can go nuts, dig into A&P, cardiology, pathologies or any one of a zillion different things.  You can become specialized in different disciplines, work in different environments and work your way up the certification ladder.

The sky is the limit, and you're entering an exciting time by starting down the road.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Jul 27, 2011)

pepper said:


> In the near future when the next class opens up for EMT-Basic I am going to take the course.  What I want to know is what are the ups and downs of the career?


If you are under the impression that there is any "career" potential in being an EMT-B (or medic, for that matter), you're in for a big shock.

The up-side is you get to drive like a maniac.  Chicks dig the siren.  You don't have to waste time getting a real education, like real careers do.  Some restaurants give you half price food, but only if they mistake you for a fireman.  You'll always make so little that you'll get a tax refund (if you actually find a job).

The rest is all down-side.  Congratulations.


----------



## Elk Oil (Jul 27, 2011)

AJ Hidell said:


> If you are under the impression that there is any "career" potential in being an EMT-B (or medic, for that matter), you're in for a big shock.
> 
> The up-side is you get to drive like a maniac.  Chicks dig the siren.  You don't have to waste time getting a real education, like real careers do.  Some restaurants give you half price food, but only if they mistake you for a fireman.  You'll always make so little that you'll get a tax refund (if you actually find a job).
> 
> The rest is all down-side.  Congratulations.



Do you just need a hug?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 27, 2011)

AJ Hidell said:


> If you are under the impression that there is any "career" potential in being an EMT-B (or medic, for that matter), you're in for a big shock.
> 
> The up-side is you get to drive like a maniac.  Chicks dig the siren.  You don't have to waste time getting a real education, like real careers do.  Some restaurants give you half price food, but only if they mistake you for a fireman.  You'll always make so little that you'll get a tax refund (if you actually find a job).
> 
> The rest is all down-side.  Congratulations.



Wow guy. Just about every one of your posts are extremely negative. No need to make everyone hate it as much as you apparently do.


----------



## pepper (Jul 27, 2011)

AJ Hidell said:


> If you are under the impression that there is any "career" potential in being an EMT-B (or medic, for that matter), you're in for a big shock.
> 
> The up-side is you get to drive like a maniac.  Chicks dig the siren.  You don't have to waste time getting a real education, like real careers do.  Some restaurants give you half price food, but only if they mistake you for a fireman.  You'll always make so little that you'll get a tax refund (if you actually find a job).
> 
> The rest is all down-side.  Congratulations.



*shrug*


----------



## firetender (Jul 27, 2011)

*25 years from now...*

It will all be UPSIDE because the stories last way beyond the petty annoyances and even they sound like fun in the telling!


----------



## RealMedic (Jul 28, 2011)

If you want to stay in the EMS field for a career, go for it. Just stay in the same place and make your mark. Also, try & get with a Fire/EMS service. Nothing like working on & with a team buddy. Unless you run a double Medic truck with a cool hot chick too. Ha Ha.
Cons of course are that you make crap money, (unless you get with a Fire/EMS service). Good luck and have fun, be safe!


----------



## sirengirl (Jul 28, 2011)

RealMedic said:


> ....Unless you run a double Medic truck with a cool hot chick too. Ha Ha...



This is how I hope to be described in a few years...^_^


----------



## dstevens58 (Jul 28, 2011)

sirengirl said:


> This is how I hope to be described in a few years...^_^



In a few years?  You already are.


----------



## sirengirl (Jul 28, 2011)

dstevens58 said:


> In a few years?  You already are.



Awwww thank you


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jul 28, 2011)

Looking forward to finding out the hard way. Last Mod test and final practicals last night. I have a written final next wed. and I'm finished with B school! Woo Hoo. Actually looks like I may get a job too


----------



## AJ Hidell (Jul 29, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Wow guy. Just about every one of your posts are extremely negative.


The truth is negative.  Ain't my fault.  It was my understanding that *pepper* wanted realistic answers, not platitudes from people with little or no experience.


----------

